# New Arrival - O&w Military Chrono



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Not so new actually but its taken me ages to do the pictures and update the website, so here it is:




























... and having waited all that the time the pictures are almost the bl**dy same ... oops ... 

Really like it, nice and simple ... I do like handwound chronos.

Tried a few straps before settling on the nato, which is far and away the best so far.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks awesome.....love the second hand. very classy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the recent arrival, I wondered where that one went.. a great example of O&W's workmanship









BTW Great pics as well


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

NICE ONE


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Super looking chrono. Love that simple, easy-to-read uncluttered dial and red sweep hand. Fantastic movt., too.

Oh, and the photos are superb as well!

Dan


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting and a nice case finish too. Enjoy it


----------

